# scholl concept products



## danny-wax (Mar 9, 2013)

when i have the money thinking of going for some scholl s17+ and s30 to refine after that! got my #84 today but was thinking of trying the above. i like the 84 but was just thinking of trying something different will be using rotary and hex pads. (orange,green,black) which i got yesterday. what you guys think? was thinking scholl maybe better as they seem to have endless working time as said by manufacturer and from watching videos people using scholl.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

S17+ is one of my fave polishes, fantastic results on both compound and polishing pad a must have polish for me.


----------



## danny-wax (Mar 9, 2013)

Scrim-1- said:


> S17+ is one of my fave polishes, fantastic results on both compound and polishing pad a must have polish for me.


i seen the results from vids on youtube plus the amount of time you get to work the product is smashing. mite just have to invest in some lol


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Well worth it :thumb: Don't know where I'd be without s17 and S3.
Rate there pads too, great quality that seem to be lasting well...


----------



## danny-wax (Mar 9, 2013)

AGRE said:


> Well worth it :thumb: Don't know where I'd be without s17 and S3.
> Rate there pads too, great quality that seem to be lasting well...


which do you use 1st? s17 then s3 or s3 then s17?


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

To be honest.... One or the other.... Depending on the level of cut required. S3 for heavy deep defects normally followed up with s40 or Meg's 205. S17 for more common defects like swirls etc... S17 can finish down fairly well on its own :thumb:


----------



## danny-wax (Mar 9, 2013)

they are for rotary use aswell arent they?


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Rotary or Orbital :thumb:

Plenty of information here


----------



## danny-wax (Mar 9, 2013)

AGRE said:


> Rotary or Orbital :thumb:
> 
> Plenty of information here


thank you AGRE really usefull info :thumb:


----------



## danny-wax (Mar 9, 2013)

went out after the rain and done bit more of the car think im starting to get my technique into shape also found that green hex (heavy polish) pad and #84 works well


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I am interested in their waxes and sealants but there just isn't enough information out there.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Flakey said:


> I am interested in their waxes and sealants but there just isn't enough information out there.


True you do not get much information on their waxes and sealants on here, But Merzerna Powerlock is a very nice sealant to use and spread with good durability as well.


----------

